# What did I miss???



## muller (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys! It's been a long time since I've posted here. Sorry I haven't been around, real life kinda took over for a while. Lot's of changes both in and outside of work (good and bad, sh*t happens I suppose). Looks like I've missed a lot of group builds!! Hope everyone is doing good. It's been quiet on the building front for me, I've only managed about 4-ish builds in the last 18 months, on the plus side the stash has gotton a lot bigger! Hope to be a more frequent visitor in future.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2011)

hey man, where you been ?

great to hear from you again !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Keith, good to see ya back man.....only been a couple of weeks right???


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Keith, great to have you back mate ! Hope all is OK, and looking forward to having join in the banter again !


----------



## muller (Sep 15, 2011)

Cheers fellas, there's been a lot of changes for me. I'm living in Leitrim full time now, which means no internet! Where my place is, it's a black hole for mobile phone signals let alone a 3G dongle, also, the fact that my house has 2 foot thick stone walls doesn't help. I need to get in the car with my laptop and drive to the top of a hill about a half mile away to go online, so not very practical. I contacted the phone company to see about getting a fibre-optic line to my house for broadband, it'd cost me about €2000, they'd need to dig a trench across about 5 fields to the main road to connect me up, f*ck that! So basically I'm off the radar when I'm at home. 

In work I've changed positions within the same company. I'm a lot busier than I was, so I don't have as much time to doss in the office surfing the net. I've also been away a few times in the 18 months for 2 month stints. There's talk of sending me away to the US for up to 2 years now, SWMBO is not happy! 

Still, it's great to see the same folks are still here, as I said before, I'll try and hangout here a bit more in future.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2011)

We killed Bin Laden...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2011)

Good to see you back around again Keith.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2011)

What did you miss?

Wayne finished his Ju-88!


----------



## muller (Sep 16, 2011)

You serious? Wayne actually finished a build???  Going looking for it now.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2011)

And Jan hasn't been to the pub for quite some time. OK, I might be wrong on that one .........


----------



## A4K (Sep 17, 2011)

Great to see ya round again Keith! Sounds like you're keeping damn busy though.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2011)

We've been having a great discusion in this thread. Its really great and just shows why we're the best forum on the net.

Its great.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> What did you miss?
> 
> Wayne finished his Ju-88!


 


muller said:


> You serious? Wayne actually finished a build???  Going looking for it now.



YEAH! I really did....

....Honest....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2011)

​


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2011)

Again not been to the pub for three weeks.......sorry was there yesterday and had a *mumbles*, my greeting was 'he's alive!!', whatever they meant with that.....

Bloody good to see you again Keith!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2011)

> Again not been to the pub for three weeks.......



This from a chap who spends his nights in a beer warehouse!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2011)

Eeerrrrmmmmm........
My stash has increased as well somewhat while you were invisible.....1 x Lancaster, 1 x Wellington, 2 x B-17 (F G), 2 x B-24 (H J) and 1 x B-29.......all in 1/48 of course!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2011)

That's why he hasn't been to the pub. He can't get out of his flat for all the kit boxes blocking the way !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2011)

Much like a 1/32 Mosquito you're saying?


----------



## mikewint (Sep 18, 2011)

WWII ended, Germany and Japan lost


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2011)

Britain came second .......


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2011)

Switzerland collected the vig.


----------



## muller (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been away from you piss-takers too long!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## mikewint (Sep 26, 2011)

Kind, gentle and politically correct as always


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2011)

Jak Kuba Bogu tak Bóg Kubie...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2011)

WB!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 27, 2011)

Ten, kto ma złoto ustanawia zasady


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2011)

Nie wszystko złoto co sie świeci.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 27, 2011)

But: Uncja obraz jest warta funta wydajność


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2011)

And therefore chytry traci dwa razy...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2011)

That's easy for you to say !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2011)

Ahh Keith! How ya been?


----------



## muller (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been good Harrison, still catching up on the site, got a lot of posts to read!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2011)

get on with it then, keith.....need you up to speed as soon as possible!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aye, get cracking!!


----------

